# Embarrassing sporting injury



## Badger1777 (Sep 6, 2014)

Evening all.

In training today, doing sit-ups to warm up, I noticed that I was in a bit of pain around my coxis area (ie, the very bottom of my back, just where the top of my butt crease starts.

I pushed on, and completed the day's training. When I got home and removed my nice white trousers, I noticed to my horror that there's a sizeable blood stain on them. I have somehow ripped all the skin off my coxis to the point where it bled a fair bit. Not loads, but more than a spot.

I've applied antiseptic and thankfully I've managed to get the blood stain out of my suit, but the question is, how does that happen? And what can I do to prevent it?


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 6, 2014)

What do you train and what were you doing during training. I think too that you mean coccyx.


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 6, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> What do you train and what were you doing during training. I think too that you mean coccyx.



Tang soo do, and it was when doing sit ups that I noticed the pain, so I am assuming, but possibly incorrectly, that it was while doing sit ups that perhaps my suit was rubbing or something.

And possibly coccyx yes I wasn't sure how to spell it so I put it in google and let their autosuggest thing tell me. I wasn't convinced with the spelling that came back but equally I wasn't convinced that my guess at the spelling was right, so I just went with google's.


----------



## K-man (Sep 6, 2014)

Doing heaps of sit-ups particularly when you have a sweat up can create sheer pressure on the skin near your coccyx. Now, if I'm going to be doing a lot of sit-ups or medicine ball throws with sit-ups, I'll use a rubber mat to prevent it happening.
:asian:


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 6, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> Evening all.
> 
> In training today, doing sit-ups to warm up, I noticed that I was in a bit of pain around my coxis area (ie, the very bottom of my back, just where the top of my butt crease starts.
> 
> ...



Have you been doing sit ups on a hard surface ?
Wait until it heals , then resume doing the sit ups with a folded up towel underneath you.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 6, 2014)

That is an area I am filmier with! Badger, whatever the cause, please see a doctor, if only for eliminating the obvious!!


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 6, 2014)

I am the sweatiest person in the world when training, and we train on a hard surface, so I guess that's it.

@Transk53, I appreciate what you're saying, but without boring everyone with detail, over the whole of this year so far I've seen the doctors more times than I've seen my best friends, and now I've decided to just get on with my life regardless. I think I'm probably physically ok generally, although very unfit following months of illness. My fitness is coming back, my health seems to be ok for now, so now I just want to keep building on that as best I can.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 6, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> I am the sweatiest person in the world when training, and we train on a hard surface, so I guess that's it.
> 
> @Transk53, I appreciate what you're saying, but without boring everyone with detail, over the whole of this year so far I've seen the doctors more times than I've seen my best friends, and now I've decided to just get on with my life regardless. I think I'm probably physically ok generally, although very unfit following months of illness. My fitness is coming back, my health seems to be ok for now, so now I just want to keep building on that as best I can.



Cool. Take some time out though to reflect, a little out of kilter can be good


----------



## donnaTKD (Sep 7, 2014)

you need to train on matting - simple as - your suit is sticking to your skin when you sweat so everytime you move (sit ups etc ) it's gunna chafe a bit more and bit more till you end up with a sizeable skin burn 

if you can get hold of a product called "sudacrem" it'll heal i ndouble quick time  also you need to keep that area free of clothing as much as possible cos the fresh air will allow it to heal more quickly 

also you need to think about wearing a wicking base layer under your suit or it'll just keep happening - not god


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 7, 2014)

Have a look at these Under Armour Men?s Performance Sports Underwear for all Year Round - Baselayer, a lot of guys I train with use their army issued pants ( underwear to not Brits) as they are designed for Afghan and are non chafing.


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 7, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Have a look at these Under Armour Men?s Performance Sports Underwear for all Year Round - Baselayer, a lot of guys I train with use their army issued pants ( underwear to not Brits) as they are designed for Afghan and are non chafing.



That's really cool (excuse the pun). I was thinking about attempting to make some special undies to mop sweat away. I didn't realise you could already buy such as product. I might order some.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 7, 2014)

Look at pro cycling stuff as well. Sweating can be good if you do a grappling style lol, not for your opponent but if you are sweaty it makes it harder to keep hold of you :boing2:


----------



## donnaTKD (Sep 7, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Have a look at these Under Armour Men?s Performance Sports Underwear for all Year Round - Baselayer, a lot of guys I train with use their army issued pants ( underwear to not Brits) as they are designed for Afghan and are non chafing.



they do a girlie version too   i personally prefer RDX ones but hell i'm supposed to say that being sponsored by them


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 9, 2014)

My new sporty undercrackers have arrived already. I'm both pleased and amused. I only ordered them 2 days ago. I have a vision in my mind of an alarm sounding and a light flashing in some warehouse, and some people running around shouting "we have a man with a chaffed butt crease... get special undies out NOW!".


----------



## donnaTKD (Sep 10, 2014)

LoL :lfao:

hope that they do the trick for ya


----------



## Instructor (Sep 10, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> My new sporty undercrackers have arrived already. I'm both pleased and amused. I only ordered them 2 days ago. I have a vision in my mind of an alarm sounding and a light flashing in some warehouse, and some people running around shouting "we have a man with a chaffed butt crease... get special undies out NOW!".



Well I've had my laugh for the day!

For what it's worth this sort of thing is quite common and has "ahemmm" happened to me.  Good advice above, hard surface bad, padded surface good, sweat against skin bad, wicking layer good, etc.  Also I find the proper application of baby powder to be beneficial.  Make sure you keep things clean, wouldn't want an infection.  Good luck!  

Jon


----------



## crushing (Sep 10, 2014)

That doesn't seem so embarrassing.   Horse stance hemorrhoids, now that is an embarrassing training injury.   Wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 11, 2014)

I tried out my new super sporty underwavs today. As always, my whole body was burning up once we got started, except for one area. My undies area was nice and cool, and dry. Amazing.


----------

